# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El superdomo que pondrá punto final a Chernobyl

## embalses al 100%

Chernobyl es un tema que me apasiona, y aunque esta noticia es ya de Abril, aun sirve, y servirá por siempre. Aquí os la dejo.




> *Al lado del sitio del peor accidente nuclear del mundo se está construyendo la estructura móvil más grande que jamás se haya creado en tierra*
> 
> 
> David Shukman
> Editor de Ciencia, BBC
> 2 abril 2015
> 
> 
> El complejo de las plantas nucleares de Chernobyl domina el paisaje de este rincón del noroeste de Ucrania desde hace décadas. Pero la nueva construcción es aún más imponente.
> ...



Fuente: BBC

----------

HUESITO (25-oct-2015),JMTrigos (25-oct-2015),Jonasino (25-oct-2015),perdiguera (25-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Chernobyl es un tema que me apasiona


Pues a mi ni te cuento...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un render animado de la construcción y colocación del NSC

----------

Asteriom (28-oct-2015),embalses al 100% (29-oct-2015),Jonasino (27-oct-2015),Josito1969 (30-oct-2015),perdiguera (27-oct-2015)

----------

